# G20 Meetup



## MunicipalWaylan (Apr 23, 2010)

Is anyone else going? I'm planning on heading from Portland. It would be nice to meet up with people headed that way and arrive in a group.


----------



## Crisp (Apr 23, 2010)

isnt it in toronto this year?


----------



## steelcitybrew (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah it is


----------



## RoboIsGod (Apr 24, 2010)

i will also be heading up to canada for the g20. i'm going to catch out of Mass to chi and then im looking for a ride from chi to toronto. if anyone knows of people driving from chi to toronto, let me know!


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Apr 24, 2010)

Have you found a place to stay in Toronto yet? I'm still trying to get a rough outline of my trip and I'm still looking for a place to stay


----------



## kai (Apr 25, 2010)

Peoples Summit - Home has info on billeting and other summit related info


----------



## derailed (Apr 26, 2010)

im heading to toronto from pdx via the hi-line, but i'm heading out at the end of may. the border is going to be even more of a bitch than usual.


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder (Apr 26, 2010)

I should be there. G8 is the week before or something right? Either way im Leaving louisiana as soon as I can get rid of some mangy pups who just got lime dipp'd. I feel most comfortable entering the country on the eastern side so I figure Im going to hit the bookfair in montreal and catch some friends from ontario/maritimes there before continuing on west. Anyone going to join me, hopefully, in montreal?


----------



## slpm (May 4, 2010)

I'll be there. I'll be in Ann Arbor, MI before that, and I'm not sure how I'm going to cross the border, but it shouldn't be too difficult to figure something out.

Anybody want to head to the EF! gathering in Maine afterwards? I'll most likely be traveling solo come June, but wouldn't mind company.


----------



## RoboIsGod (May 11, 2010)

*Call Out for Anti-Capitalist Actions at the G20 in Toronto*


The G20 is meeting in Toronto this June! But, if that's interesting to you, then you probably already knew that, and perhaps you've moved on to asking yourselves -- What is to be done?

We are calling ourselves Southern Ontario Anarchist Resistance (SOAR), and this June, we want you to hop to Toronto. In the last decade, our movements have spent a lot of time arguing about summit hopping. This conversation has often been interesting and productive, but we feel that the time has come to stop talking, and to start causing some shit! SOAR is calling for three actions, between the afternoon of Saturday, June 26th and the evening of the 27th. Here's a short rundown of the actions we're calling so far:

Get off the Fence! -- On Saturday, June 26th, we will form an anti-colonial, anti-capitalist presence to walk in solidarity with the big People First march, before continuing on towards the fence to confront the police state and Toronto's corporate culture. This action will be militant and confrontational, seeking to humiliate the security apparatus and make Toronto's elites regret letting the dang G20 in here. Meet by 1pm at the Northeast corner of College and university.

Saturday Night Fever Later, from late on the 26th â€˜till dawn on the 27th, come join us for a roaming street party! We will dance through the streets of Toronto to the music of guerilla DJ's and renegade bands, taking back space from the corporate spectacle that this city has become.

Autonomous Direct Action All day Sunday, we are calling for diverse and creative actions aimed to disrupt business-as-usual. As the leaders of the G20 nations make their final deliberations, let's demonstrate the diversity of our discontent.

These actions are being organized around an affinity group structure. By coming to Toronto as part of an affinity group, you will be best able to plug into that structure, thereby making sure that your party is as awesome as possible. We encourage you to form affinity groups with your trusted friends, lovers, comrades, etc. An affinity group is a small group of people, about 3-10 or so, who are interested in similar tactics and have similar levels of comfort. They can be thought of as the basic building block of the larger, decentralized group that we will form during these actions. In a demonstration, affinity groups are able to communicate and make decisions quickly and autonomously, and can act with greater efficiency and safety.

We've got a month and a half to get ready for this! Let's gather in the secret, quiet places, and discuss with our trusted buddies what would excite and inspire us. Then, once we share a vision, let us scheme how to create it. Here are some things to think about when preparing as an affinity group:

-Comfort level â€“ what sort of things are you willing or not willing to do?

-Legal preparations â€“ How will you deal with arrests?

-Getting used to working as a group â€“ In the coming weeks, make some time to go adventuring together.

-Have a plan â€“ What sort of roles will your affinity group take on during the events? What are you good at? How will you apply those skills?

-Material preparations â€“ What will you need to bring to do what you need to do? Donâ€™t forget water!

Once you have an affinity group, SOAR wants you to get involved with the planning of these actions! In the coming weeks, we will be organizing spokes councils, where representatives from affinity groups can come help plan the details of the actions, and to plug in by committing to taking on certain roles as a group. If you are interested in attending such a meeting, drop a line to torontospokes @ ecologyfund.net. And of course, the internet is not a safe place to discuss any specifics of these actions.

All SOAR events celebrate a diversity of tactics, meaning that we support all the many different ways that people choose to resist our common enemies. We will not condemn or attempt to prevent or control actions being taken by others, and will vigorously resist state repression against anyone. That said, respect for diversity of tactics also means not smashing things while we're part of the labour child-friendly march, and remembering that although we might think certain tactics are pointless/annoying, we should not needlessly antagonize those people. Not that y'all would ever do that.

It's gonna be a great summer folks.

Be the riot you wish to see,

Southern Ontario Anarchist Resistance

http://news.infoshop.org/article.php?story=20100511043502409


----------



## finn (May 11, 2010)

Don't forget medical considerations, if you can, be trained as a street medic- it'll help you on the road and rails as well as during protests. The Mounties aren't shy about using chemicals or other "less lethals," so you should at least know how to wash your eyes clean.


----------



## Monkeywrench (May 12, 2010)

I'll be trying my best to head up from Washington DC. Anybody who wants to come along, I'd much appreciate the company. I know a lot of folks that will be there, so i'm sure housing/place to kick it and crash won't be difficult.

...and on that note; for the sake of security culture, perhaps we should limit (or at least think twice) about the links we post on here? As to avoid the clusterfuck we saw at the G20 in Pittsburgh. House raids, camp raids, etc.

KICK CAPITALISM WHILE IT'S DOWN.


----------



## RoboIsGod (Jun 11, 2010)

Is anyone from New England heading to this? The people I knew from Boston are no longer going and am looking for an affinity group to join, maybe even a place to stay. If you'd like you can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Foo (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be heading up mid-next week to take pictures for Indymedia.


----------

